# Hi Seas Heating Corporation / Diesel Heater



## MichaelGrant (Mar 14, 2007)

My mistake....once home and following work I took another look at the labe of the diesel heater. Label logo reads, HI SEAS HEATING CORPORATION, and not what I originally stated...

Having said that, if anyone is familar with this item please sound off. I need a manuel or other input as to the heater and operation. I cannot seem to come up with anything off the WEB.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hi-Seas Diesel Heater*

I'm looking for information or a maintenance manuel on the control valve assembly. I've had the valve apart and it looks like the 3 metering ports have some sort of filtration media in them. I'm hesitant to poke them out until I know more. Can anyone help?


----------



## Sailormcman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Need manual for Hi Seas Heater too!*

Anyone have luck finding a manual for Hi Seas Diesel Heater? I have an old one on my boat that worked fine but now it just burns on high. Seems to be something in the control valve shot. I know it was built by the Marine Heat Corp in Seattle but they are gone now. Any ideas? I wondered if any other brand control valve could be fitted??
Too bad..the thing was awesome when it functioned right!
Ricki Lee


----------



## r.furborough (May 28, 2006)

The Hi-Seas corporation was based out of Washington State, somewhere around Seattle I believe. I spent time searching for them for repair parts for the diesel heater fitted in my Freedom 32. As I was unable to find any information through several hours of web searching I concluded that the company was long gone.

I will probably replace mine with a Dickinson....


----------



## Biscay36 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Hi-Seas Diesel heater - Model 100-C-8*

Hi folks,

I have just been searching the web for details on the Hi-Seas Heater and came across your threads within Sailnet. As a result I have registered.

I have a Hi-Seas diesel heater on my Biscay 36 ketch, which was previously owned by American owners who live in Seattle, Washington.

Believe it or not, I have owned the Biscay for 6 years and I have yet to try the heater out!

Anyway, I have a paper copy of the manual that came with the heater when it was new. I plan to scan this document and can make available soft copies. I am sure that it would be possible to post this somewhere on the Sailnet site??

I am led to believe that the "Marine Heat Corporation" cease to exist.
Their original address was:

Marine Heat Corporation
4400 23rd Avenue West
Seattle, WA 98199

All the best for now.

Charlie.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hi Seas Marine Heater*

Biscay 36, I'm interested in an e-copy of that manual when you get it scanned. have the same heater. Old boats fitted with equipment manufactured by companies long gone can be a real frustration. Sure glad some folks keep their documentation.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Biscay36 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Dan,

I have a PDF copy of the Hi-Seas manual plus a few diagrams that came with the yacht.

I am not a frequent user of the sailnet forum, so perhaps you could advise on the easiest means of forwarding on this document to you.

I can send by email, but that assumes that you wish to share your emial address.

Just let me know.

Thanks.

Charlie.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hi Seas Marine Heater*

Thanks Charlie,

Don't mind at all. I will post email in next message.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hi Seas Marine Heater*

Charlie,

Not sure why they count posts to post an email, I'm sure there is some security reason though. Anyway, here is my email address, danmccut AT hotmail DOT com . Sure appreciate the help.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Biscay36 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Hi-Seas Diesel heater manual sent!*

Hi Dan,

I have sent you the manual as promised.

If this could be uploaded and filed somewhere within the Sailnet forum, this make help other's in the future.

Thanks and regards,

Charlie.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hi Seas Diesel Heater trouble*

To all who have posted info about needing an owner's manual for a HI-SEAS DIESEL HEATER, I have one, yet I still can't get my heater to work. I'm thinking it might be a faulty diesel fuel pump. When I hook up my meter though, I get a reading, yet I don't seem to get any fuel in the bottom of the burner. Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Biscay36 (Aug 23, 2009)

Having stripped and rebuilt the heater, I have yet to try it. Having never used the heater beforehand, I don't know what to expect in terms of fuel flow when set to the maximum setting, but on turning on the 12V DC supply to the motor, I only hear a pulse every few seconds. Not sure whether this is normal at this stage.

I will keep you posted on results.

Best regards,

Charlie.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hi Seas Marine Heater*

First off, get and read, read, read, the manual, I've been through it about 20 times now, and I'm still getting new information out of it. There is a lot of info buried in there. I've torn my metering block apart and cleaned it entirely, and can see where things can get "jammed up" causing a fuel blockage. The manual refers to them as well. If you're not getting fuel into the combustion chamber it seems like one or more of the following (I always hate the "or more" part, but on old boats with old systems, it seems to happen a lot.): Plugged fuel line-probably not, but it happens. Undocumented valve closed-the older the boat, the more likely this becomes. Bad/dirty filter, don't forget the one inside the base of the meetering block. Bad fuel pump, including electricle. Plugged orifice-requires disassembly of metering block to clear. Kinked, carboned, or otherwise blocked 1/8" fuel delivery line. I would brake the line loose of the downstream side of the fuel pump, and start there, reataching and checking for fuel flow along the way. Chalie was talking about his pump pulsing every few seconds. I think that is fairly normal, have seen it happen on cars with similar pumps, but I think its also important to shut off the pump, and have a fuel shutoff valve turned off when the heater is not in operation.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hi Seas Marine Heater*

Just re-read your first post. Sometimes I open my mouth to soon. Sorry. Since it sound like your pump is working, and if we assume it is, then it's probably either the filter in the base, the orafice, or the fuel dilivery line. And after thinking about it a bit, it could also be a defective or miss adjusted pressure regulator. There is still the chance of a valve, or filter between the pump and heater being the culprit. Assuming you've checked for those, my favorite will be the metering block or the filter in the base. As either will require disasembly to fix, I'd go through the whole thing. Be prepared to spend some time looking for all the O-rings needed to put it back together. As for the 1/8" stainless line, I thought it would be a chore to locate, but I found exactly the thing in the craft section of the hardware store, in the display with all of the brass, copper, aluminum, and stainless craft tubing. Standard 1/8" ferrels finish off the job perfectly.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hi Seas Marine Heater*

After posting here yesterday, I got really inspired to go home and finish reinstalling my heater. Lo and behold, I experienced both conditions you gentlemen where experiencing. My pump runs all the time, and no fuel delivered to the wick. I think the pump isue is normal as there is no leakage. The fuel delivery isue however, turned out to be the orifices, as I expected. What I didn't expect though, was the apperance, upon even close inspection (though I didn't have my glasses on), that the orifices where open. I could see light throught all three holes. It was, however, rose colored light. The fuel had solidified in the ports, and took quite an effort to remove, had to "pound" it out with a needle. Once the resin was removed, and heater reassembled, fuel delivered at once, and fired up with no issues at all. Ran it for 3 hours, fine tuning the fuel delivery to get the best burn. Shut down was uneventfull, and I'm a very happy camper. Charlie, I'm not sure if my wick is working as well as it should, only got to about 300, and it was easy to over fuel the wick, as you could see fuel dripping out onto the starter wick, then I would have to back the delivery back down. Will be very interested in how your material ends up working.

All the best,

Dan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Dan; cool, you got it working. Today I ended up buying a new fuel pump. It's a Facet automotive electric fuel pump. I couldn't seem to get the old one to work. The only thing with the new one is at the side of the filter housing that receives the fuel first before going through the filter, which in turn screws into the pump is designed to receive the fuel through flexible rubber tubing. The original old one receives fuel through rigid tubing, so I'll have to remove a section of the rigid tubing and replace it with rubber tubing. Once I insure fuel gets to the heater, I can discover if it works or needs attention, perhaps similar to the fixes you described. P.S.; Do you know any reason why rubber tubing shouldn,t be used?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hi Seas Marine Heater*

Generally, I think it comes down to personal preference. I can think of quite a few factors though, if this were a new installation. You already have an installed system, so for simplicity, my preference would be use what you've got. I'd cut a smidge off the end of the steel line, flare it a bit to give the "jumper" hose something to grip, and jumper with a couple inches of fuel grad hose, clamp it down, and call it good. Good rule of thumb I heard a while back about hose clamps is; The rubber should just start to pucker through the grooves in the clamp, any tighter and you're ruining both the clamp and the hose. If it still leaks at this "tightness," there are other problems (burs, improper size, etc...). For a new installation, a properly "engineered" steel line installation should outlast rubber by a long shot, and look much more professional. I say engineered, because there are several considerations that will make the difference between success, and a lot of heart ache. Routing is always a problem with steel lines, more so in boats; Rubber really shines in this area. Steel lines must be secured to avoid vibration damage, both to themselves, and adjacent items. If steel lines are connected directly to equipment (like your fuel pump) there must not be any tension, (they should slip together and bolt up with no profanity), otherwise undue pressure is put on the flare and fitting, and failure will occur, (again, not a problem with rubber). While all this, so far, sounds like rubber is the way to go, rubber breaks down (becomes hard and brittle) over time depending on what's in it, and the environment it is in, so it WILL be a maintenance item as long as you own the equipment.
Hope this helps you decide which path to take. In the end, I usually end up going with what's there unless its total junk, or I can see problems down the way.
All the best,
Dan


----------



## smithd905 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Hi-seas Diesel Heater*

Dan and Charlie,

I just came across your discussion. I would love to have a copy of that manuel if you still have access to it. I too have an old model 100 that has never worked and would like to try and get some heat out of it.

Please send me a copy to smithd9 AT gmail DOT com. Thanks. I would really appreciate it!


----------



## PalomaIslander (Mar 31, 2010)

*Marine Heat Corp diesel heater*

Dan and Charlie,
Just saw this thread. I just bought a 1966 Islander 29, which has this heater, but there is no manual! I would sure like to get a manual, if one of you could email it, I would be very grateful. My email is spoling at olympus dot net.
Thank you, Mitch Poling, Port Townsend, WA


----------



## PalomaIslander (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Charlie,

Just happened across this thread. I have an Islander 29 that came with a Marine Heat Corp stove that I have not gotten to work yet. I would be very interested in a copy of that manual you mentioned!


----------



## Aurea (Oct 16, 2010)

*Need PDF on High Seas Diesel Heater*

I noticed Biscay36 had sent a PDF manual to Daneasysailing.

Would it be possible to get this PDF?

I just bought one of these heaters and it seems to work but I could
definetly use the manual before Install it.

Any help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## ARIMAII (Dec 29, 2010)

*Aurea*

It's 25 Degrees Here In North Florida! I Was Just Given A Hi-seas
Heater In Pieces. It's Model 100c. If Possible Could I Get In Line For A Manual Also? The Posts Are Very Informative Regarding Troubleshooting.
There Was No Pump With The Unit. Does Anyone Have More Detail On The "facet" Pump As A Replacement? Is Fuel Metering Dealt With At The Valve Assy.? Can A Gravity Feed Day Tank Be Used?

If Anyone Can Forward A Manual Many Thanks:

Happy New Year!


----------



## Aurea (Oct 16, 2010)

Thier are no new parts for High Seas but these guys have parts that will work

DickinsonMarine.com - Propane Fireplaces

O and gravity tanks still need a pulse pump or heat will end after ten mins or so.


----------



## ARIMAII (Dec 29, 2010)

*Hi-seas Heater*

Thanks For The Dickenson Parts Info. I'm Interested In The "pulse" Detail Of The Pump. Is There A Chance Of Copies Of The Manual Still Being Available?


----------



## brob76 (Aug 6, 2009)

Any chance I could get a copy of the manual by email? I just picked up one of these units and it would be great to know how it works before installing. 

brober29 at gmail dot com


----------



## Intens (Feb 28, 2011)

*Hi-Seas, also in the Netherlands*

Hello Charlie,

A reply from the other side of the big water.
I also have the type C100-8 aboard and looked up for some more information of this outstanding heater. I did some maintenance in 2009 (just cleaning) and replace the firepit(!?) with a special glassfibre. It was original asbestos.

I am very interested in a copy of that manual you mentioned!
Any chance to e-mail this manual?
I would appreciate that.

I just scanned a Dutch written manual into a pdf.
If anyone is interested (and able to read), I will send it.

With regards
Ron van Wijngaarden


----------



## wars2 (Apr 28, 2011)

*manual for Hi-Seas diesel htr model 100*



Biscay36 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I have a PDF copy of the Hi-Seas manual plus a few diagrams that came with the yacht.
> 
> ...


Charlie .. any chance I too could get a copy of that Hi-Seas heater manual from you? Just bought the used heater THEN found out how hard it is to find parts as well as the manual.
Thanks so much.
Sheila (wars2)


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Gentlemen.. the key component in diesel heaters like Dickinson Sigmar and others is the "oil metering valve" or carburetor, such heaters with valves like this have been around a very very long time."gravity" feed or low pressure pump just get the fuel to the metering valve.. The use of stainless steel jackets and flues make them marine type heaters. You may remember a heater that worked the same way when you went to your grandads hunting cabin!

Fuel oil needs high temps, atomization, wick, plate, pan, or basket type burner, which is heated by the flame so much it glows and acts like a catalytic converter.

So..when the needle valve is coked up.. the flow diminishes,,, the oil delivered is not enough to get the burner section hot enough to cause complete combustion.. SOOT! Learn how to clean the metering valve often.. it's the key to happy heating and sootless combustion. use of kero may help but it will still eventually coke up

here's a rendition of a new heater with the same old type of combustion your boat heaters use. Flame GLT-I

Does this look similar? http://www.rural-energy.com/publications/catalog/documents/document-244.pdf

ck out this!


----------



## amazon43 (Aug 13, 2008)

Is there any chance of getting a PDF copy of Hi Seas diesel heater manual? I certainly would appreciate it.

Alison


----------



## konasail (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello Hi Seas Heater owners-
We have two of them aboard Holy Grail, that we bought from the manufacturer before they folded. For a long time we did not use them as we were cruising in the tropics. We are now in Alaska and using them... or I should say it, as one is not working.

This reply is for two reasons, to provide help and to find spare parts,

I have the manual and will be happy to mail or email copies to anyone. The manual is full of tips but it is not complete. Specifically there is no drawing of the control valve - the guts of the unit - and no instructions for disassembly and cleaning.

Most units are installed with a demand fuel delivery pump, which is always separate from the heater. If your pump does not run all the time or ticks at intervals, you have a demand type pump. It pumps until a certain (low) pressure is reached, usually 3 5o 5 psi. These are the best pumps to use. When the heater uses fuel the pressure in the fuel line drops and the pumps ticks until the set pressure is reached. The heater may be run with no pump if a gravity tank is used.

If the heater does not work, in other words, no fuel is reaching the combustion chamber, and if it has not been used much, the usual cause is that the filter at the underside of the valve block is dirty. It is a sintered bronze cup which can be removed and cleaned with alcohol or acetone. The tricky part of reassembly is placing the ''O'' ring exactly right up into the unit. If cleaning the filter does not restore fuel flow, then the valve is likely plugged up. You will have to blaze your own trail with that as it's too complicated to describe and the manual is no help - just says to have ''factory authorized service.''

9/10/12 UPDATE! I just found drawings of the metering valve that I did not realize we had. If anyone is interested in a copy I can scan and email or copy and mail.

If anyone wants to discuss it further, I'm happy to try to help.

If anyone has a heater to sell, working or not, or any spare parts, I would like to buy them.

Howard, konasail


----------



## Waterfront2012 (Nov 24, 2012)

Charlie, I know this thread is over three years old but I too am interested in getting a PDF copy of the Hi Seas diesel heater manual from you if possible. I am new to Sail net this month and this is my first posting. If it is available please respond and i will send my email address. Thanks

Will


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Will, welcome to sailnet! I may be able to help you when you are able to take and post photos. I use photobucket to post pics here. it's easier then posting from you computer. There are only a few ways for diesel heaters to be built. so we should be able to help you cobble up something to get you warm  
this discussion may help out, assuming you need help that is. 
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/94453-diesel-fireplace.html


----------



## Troyvan (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Howard. If you still have the Drawings for the metering valve, I would greatly appreciate a copy. I am new to Forum and not sure best way to send / receive PDF manuals. Thank you


----------



## Troyvan (Aug 9, 2015)

One "simple" questions regarding the Hi-Seas diesel heater wick. .... When I remove the Ignition Hole Cover and open the damper plate, I can see the "wick material lying on the bottom of the Buner Assembly "box". 
Is this normal? I always visualized a wick to be vertical, (like a candle wick). 
Heater appears to operate well, (after I replaced the Pulse Pump), just wanted make sure that the wick hasn't fallen down to the bottom. 
Any input is greatly appreciated. Cheers,
Troyvan


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Troyvan said:


> One "simple" questions regarding the Hi-Seas diesel heater wick. .... When I remove the Ignition Hole Cover and open the damper plate, I can see the "wick material lying on the bottom of the Buner Assembly "box".
> Is this normal? I always visualized a wick to be vertical, (like a candle wick).
> Heater appears to operate well, (after I replaced the Pulse Pump), just wanted make sure that the wick hasn't fallen down to the bottom.
> Any input is greatly appreciated. Cheers,
> Troyvan


You mean the wick lies in the fuel? Yes, seems right that it would be longer.. they get short pretty quick. the old type lasted longer the new ones made of Fiberglass turn into real glass like beads where the flame burns.


----------



## paulstenlund (Sep 2, 2015)

Howard

Hello, I have a Buchan 37 with a Hi Seas heater. If you could get me any info at all it would be greatly appreciated. Winter is approaching in the Pacific North West

Paul


----------



## paulstenlund (Sep 2, 2015)

Konasail

I have one in a Buchan 37 that I know nothing about, I would be eternally grateful if you could send me anything you can. t is getting to be the wet/cold season here in the Pacific Northwest.

Thanks a million
Paul Stenlund


----------



## bigal.nz (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi,

This thread keeps going. Can I too please get the manual? bigal dot nz at gmail dot com

Many thanks

-AL


----------



## bogie (Feb 15, 2018)

I too am looking for some more info on the metering valve. It seems that there is a side port on the valve that is slowly filling with diesel and dripping off the unit. Have no idea if it needs to be plugged or something / why does it exist. alexvisan1993 at gma1l

Thanks in advance!


----------

